# Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips



## DerSitzRiese (8. Juni 2008)

*Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,558143,00.html


Auf PC-Prozessoren thronen meist riesige Lüfter, die aufsteigende Hitze lärmend wegpusten. Das wollen IBM-Forscher ändern. Sie wollen die Wärme dort abführen, wo sie entsteht: Mitten im Chip - mit einen 3D-Halbleiter, der von Wasserkanälen durchzogen ist.


----------



## Lee (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

Klingt sehr interessant. Aber, bis es zur Marktreife kommt ist imo Duke Nukem Forever erschienen 

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst. Wenn es tatsächlich jemals zur Marktreife kommen würde, könnte man die Leistung der Prozessoren verfielfachen. 
Dieses 3D Prinzip könnte alles verändern. Stellt euch mal Doppeldecker GPUs vor.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

Der Ansatz ist gut, nur ist Wasser vielleicht das falsche Medium.


----------



## px2 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

denke man würde hier "einfach" einen Isolator als Wärmetransporter verwenden müssen. 

Das Konzept an sich klingt vielversprechend, aber ich denke nicht das es sinnvoll ist eine Flüssigkeit in nem elektrischen Stromkreis zur Kühlung zu nutzen. Überlegt mal, warum haben die Mainboardhersteller wohl keine Elektrolytkondensatoren mehr auf den Mainboards verlötet. 

Weil wenn einer von den Elkos defekt ist ist das ganze board im Eimer, und so halt nur ein Kondensator den man relativ einfach austauschen kann


----------



## General Quicksilver (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*



px2 schrieb:


> denke man würde hier "einfach" einen Isolator als Wärmetransporter verwenden müssen.
> 
> Das Konzept an sich klingt vielversprechend, aber ich denke nicht das es sinnvoll ist eine Flüssigkeit in nem elektrischen Stromkreis zur Kühlung zu nutzen. Überlegt mal, warum haben die Mainboardhersteller wohl keine Elektrolytkondensatoren mehr auf den Mainboards verlötet.
> 
> Weil wenn einer von den Elkos defekt ist ist das ganze board im Eimer, und so halt nur ein Kondensator den man relativ einfach austauschen kann



Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber die verbauten Kondensatoren sind eventuell auch Elkos, nur das das Elektrolyt nicht Flüssig sondern fest/gelartig ist....


----------



## X_SXPS07 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

Wenn man es gut genug isoliert dann dürfte es doch funktionieren, allerdings ist das mit der Isolation so eine Sache schließlich soll die Hitze noch gut durch kommen...das wird noch ein paar Jahre dauer bis das fertig ist, aber dann wird es geil (und wahrscheinlich auch nötig wenn sich die Entwicklung so anschaut)


----------



## px2 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber die verbauten Kondensatoren sind eventuell auch Elkos, nur das das Elektrolyt nicht Flüssig sondern fest/gelartig ist....



ok dann ists vielleicht auch ein elko aber es befindet sich keine flüssigkeit darin, was ja das problem ist. 


Und wenn man in nem microship eine waserleitung legt, hat die ja auch nicht unbedingt gleich ne 1cm dicke wand, sprich wir reden hier von ein paar µm wanddicke, wenn überhaupt.

Was wiederrum heißt, man müsste mit extrem geringen druck da reinfahren, ansonsten hast schneller nen rohrbruch als dir lieb ist, und dieser geringe druck führt wiederrum unweigerlich zu einer geringen Wasserdurchflussmenge.

Dies führt dann wiederrum zu nem Wärmestau in der CPu selbst. 


Also meiner meinung ist es ziehmlich unmöglich das umzusetzen, da die Kühlleistung auch nicht die beste sein würde, es sei denn man einfach eine art sandwich Verfahren anwenden, eine Schicht CPU, eine Schicht Kühlung, dann könnte man das ganze auf nen geeignetem Maßstab vergrößern, aber direkt Leitungen in der CPU halte ich für viel zu komplex und nicht altagstauglich


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

Warum dadurch das um die Leitung ja praktisch der Rest der CPU/GPU ist also der/die/das (?) Die, werden die Röhre auch dadurch gehalten und es würde wieder gehen. Also das es eine Isolationschicht gibt und der Rest der Rohrwand direkt aus dem Elektrozeugs besteht

So denke ich mir das


----------



## General Quicksilver (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*



px2 schrieb:


> ok dann ists vielleicht auch ein elko aber es befindet sich keine flüssigkeit darin, was ja das problem ist.
> 
> 
> Und wenn man in nem microship eine waserleitung legt, hat die ja auch nicht unbedingt gleich ne 1cm dicke wand, sprich wir reden hier von ein paar µm wanddicke, wenn überhaupt.
> ...



DieWanddicke würde wohl eher im Nanometerbereich legen... Das Problem mit dem Durchfluss ließe sich eventuell (geringfügig(st)) durch die enorme Anzahl an parallel geschalteten Leitungen beheben, allerdings, weiß ich nicht so genau, wie sich das Auswirkt, da ja die Kapilaren wohl auch nur im Nanometerbereich wären, was wohl beachtliche Strömungswiderstände hervorrufen würde.... (mit suprafluiden Helium würde das wohl einfacher gehen, aber das ist dann wphl mehr als Altagsuntauglich für den Endanwender).
Das Problem mit der elektrischen Leitfähigkeit des Wassers ist auch nicht so pauschal lösbar, schließlich müsste das aufgrund der kleinsten Röhrchen sowieso höchst rein sein, also möglichst vollständig demineralisiert und Fremdkörperfrei um Verstopfungen zu vermeiden, womit eigentlich die Leitfähigkeit in dem Zusammenhang als eher gering angesehen werden kann, aber interesannt wäre auch dabei, inwiefern das Wasser Bestandteile aus dem Substrat des Chips löst....
Ich denke, das es machbar wäre und wohl auch (theoretisch) eine sehr sehr gute Wärmeabfuhr gewärleisten würde, aber das dass von dir beschriebene Verfahren wesentlich einfacher, billiger und Anwenderfreundlicher wäre. Der Vorteil einer kompletten "Inchipkühlung", alo nicht Sandwichdesign, wäre, das die Struckturen horizontal dichter gepackt werden könnten, allerdings denke ich, das das wohl nur im Supercomputerbereich Anwendung finden könnte auf grund der Kosten. ANders sähe es aus, wenn eine bei Raumtemperatur suprafluide Flüssigkeit gefunden werden würde, da diese dann wahrscheinlich keine Reibungsverluste hätte, womit die Wärmeübertragung und die Durchflüssmenge kein Problem mehr wären...
Die direkten Kapilaren im Chip könnten wohl am ehsten in Quantencomputern anwendung finden, da diese wahrscheinlich, zumindest mit derzeitiger Technologie, auf sehr tiefe Temperaturen gekühlt werden müssten, womit suprafluides Helium zum Einsatz kommen könnte und dadurch die von dir beschriebenen Probleme wohl nur noch im sehr geringem Maß, wenn überhaupt, eine Rolle spielen würden. Allerdings wäre das weit ab von einem System, das als Altagstauglich für den Endanwender bezeichnet werden könnte...


----------



## px2 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

auch wenn das verwendete wasser, so rein ist wie in der Chipherstellung selbst, ist es trotzdem noch kein nichtleiter, sprich Isolator. und bei den feinen Strukturen, die bis zur alltagstauglichkeit eines solchen systems sicher noch um mindestens die hälfte kleiner werden, reicht auch schon ein strom von einem µA, welcher ja durch das infolge eines defektes im System ausgetretene Wasser dauerhaft fließt, könnten die Chips auch schon so geschädigt werden, das sie nicht mehr verwendbar sind. Außerdem durch Feuchtigkeit bzw. Wasser in der CPU wird das Problem Elektronenmigration wieder ernsthaft zum tragen kommen. 


Also wie schon gesagt ist das mit Wasser für mich praktisch unrealisierbar. Außerdem müsste man für die Rohre erstmal ein Material finden, das folgende Kriterien erfüllt:


1. Es darf weder mit Wasser, Kupfer, Silizium oder anderen Stoffen im Chip reagieren

2. Es muss Verhältnissmäßig viel Druck aushalten, um genug Durchflussmenge zu ermöglichen

3. Es darf sich bei Hitzeeinwirkung nicht übermäßig ausdenen, da sonst der Chip aufgibt

4. Es muss verhältnissmäßig leicht zu produzieren sein, bzw. ausreichend oft in der natur vorkommen, damit die Kosten für so einen Chip nicht explodieren.

5. eigentlich muss es ja auch noch mindestens ein Halb- oder Nichtleiter sein, wie soll man sonst die leitenden Bestanteile des Chips von den Wasserleitungen Isolieren?



und noch ein "Problem" werden wir haben, extreme OC ist praktisch nicht mehr möglich, da die Komponenten (ich rede jetzt vom Wasserkreislauf) in der CPU sicher nicht auf solch niedrige Temps ausgelegt sind. Und einfach nen Pot drüberschrauben, da sonst das Wasser gefriert, und somit unweigerlich ein "Rohrbruch" entsteht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*



px2 schrieb:


> auch wenn das verwendete wasser, so rein ist wie in der Chipherstellung selbst, ist es trotzdem noch kein nichtleiter, sprich Isolator. und bei den feinen Strukturen, die bis zur alltagstauglichkeit eines solchen systems sicher noch um mindestens die hälfte kleiner werden, reicht auch schon ein strom von einem µA, welcher ja durch das infolge eines defektes im System ausgetretene Wasser dauerhaft fließt, könnten die Chips auch schon so geschädigt werden, das sie nicht mehr verwendbar sind. Außerdem durch Feuchtigkeit bzw. Wasser in der CPU wird das Problem Elektronenmigration wieder ernsthaft zum tragen kommen.
> 
> 
> Also wie schon gesagt ist das mit Wasser für mich praktisch unrealisierbar. Außerdem müsste man für die Rohre erstmal ein Material finden, das folgende Kriterien erfüllt:
> ...



Hmm, als Material würden da bestimmt Kohlenstoffnanoröhrchen (Mehrlagig) geeignet sein, was aber für den Strömungswiederstand ziemlich nachteilig wäre, weil die Strukturen dann wirklich nur noch einzzellne Wassermolekühle durchlassen würden, und in wie weit das dann überhaupt noch sinnvoll wäre, ist eine andere Frage, bzw. generell fraglich...
Und hier würde dann auch das Problem der Reinheit eine Rolle spielen, das Wasser müsste Molekular rein sein, womit zwar das Problem der Leitfähigkeit nicht mher akut wäre, aber die Herstellung wohl extrem schwierig sein dürfte, da ja davon eine gewisse Menge benötigt werden würde. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welchen Leitwert molekular reines Wasser haben würde, jedoch dürfte es wohl noch sehr weit von Keramik entfernt sein, also wird es wohl kaum extrem hohe elektrische Wiederstände hervorbringen, zumal bei der dann räumlich sehr geringen Ausdehnung.... Das Problem ist auch, das bei derart kleinen Struckturen wohl auch wieder Quantenmechanische Prozesse an Bedeutung gewinnen, so dass selbst durch die Isolierchichten des Röhrchens wohl Tunelströme fließen würden...

Das Problem bei deinem 1 µA ist, das das wahrscheinlich schon mehr als ausreichend ist, ich denke mal, das schon an bestimmten Stellen 1 nA kritisch werden könnte, da Feldefekttranistoren nicht viel Ladung brauchen um zu schalten/ ihren Wiederstand zu verändern....

Kurzum, du hast recht

Was ich jetzt aber nicht verstehe, warum das Wasser die Elektromigration begünstigen soll (mal abgesehen, von den zusätzlich entstehenden Leckströmen). Die Elektromigration wird doch durch den Strom selbst hervorgerufen und durch die Temperatur begünstigt, da spielt Feuchtigkeit eigentlich keine Rolle...


----------



## px2 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

wegen der elektromigration ist es so 
das mir ein lehrer das mal so erklärt hat, das da Feuchtigkeit auch ne rolle spielt, was ja bei "normalem" sprich nicht elementarem Wasser die Leckströme nochmal um einiges erhöht, allerdings glaub ich das wenn ich recht darüber nachdenke eigentlich gar nicht so wirklich, das hier die feuchtigkeit eine entscheidende rolle spielt.


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*



px2 schrieb:


> wegen der elektromigration ist es so
> das mir ein lehrer das mal so erklärt hat, das da Feuchtigkeit auch ne rolle spielt, was ja bei "normalem" sprich nicht elementarem Wasser die Leckströme nochmal um einiges erhöht, allerdings glaub ich das wenn ich recht darüber nachdenke eigentlich gar nicht so wirklich, das hier die feuchtigkeit eine entscheidende rolle spielt.



hmm, vielleichtz kommt es auch auf die Begleitumstände, wie momentane Leitfähigkeit des Wassers (kann ja je nach gelösten Bestandteilen doch recht stark variieren) und der konkreten Situation abhängen. Z.B. kann was in einem CPU keine Rolle mehr spielt ja in einem "normalen" IC ja von bedeutung sein, da die wohl weit größere Fertigungsverfahren haben. In der BS erklären diverse Lehrer auch immer, das in einem Operationsverstärker kein Strom hineinfließt (oder heraus). Was aber so ja aiuch nicht stimmt, aber bei dem Anwendungsfall sin die ka, vielleicht paar nA nicht von bedeutung, weil sie ja nur einen Bruchteil des eigentlichen Stromes, z.B. 50 mA ausmachen. Wenn aber der eigentliche Strom nur ein paar nA groß wäre, wäre der ab/zufleißende Strom wohl doch von Bedeutung....

Wegen der Elektromigration:

Ich habe immernoch keine ausreichend genaue Gleichung zur Berechnung der Verlustleistung eines übertakteten CPUs gefunden, es wird zwar immer P= (V1/V0)^2*(T1/T0) genannt, was aber nicht mit den Messwerten übereinstimmt, die so verbreitet werden, was ja auch schon mal in einem Thread hier besprochen wurde. Das rührt wohl daher, das ein CPU (als ganzes gesehen) kein ohmscher Widerstand mit Taktabhängigkiet sondern ein Spannungs-Temperatur-Taktabhängiger Wiederstand ist, wofür ich aber bis jetzt nicht gefunden habe. Damit könnte man ja auch mal mit den genaueren Werten den Thread mit der Lebenserwartung eines OC-Cpus überarbeiten...

Aber mal zurück zu dem eigentlichen Thema:
Ich denke mal, das von dir beschriebene Sandwichverfahren wird wohl am zur Verwendung kommen, weil es halt einfacher ist und wohl auch nicht so viel schlechtere Ergebnisse bringen wird, das sich der extreme Mehraufwand für das kompßlettintegrierte Vefahren lohnen wird. Man könnte ja auch eine Hybridlösung erarbeiten, bei der die Kühlkanäle direkt im Sübstrat angeordnet sind, aber dann halt auf speziellen Kühlebenen/ Kühlbereichen, so dass z.B. besonders hitzeerzeugende Bereiche dann direkt über eingebaute Kühlkanäle WÄrme abgeben können.


----------



## px2 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

naja man könnte sich ja mit der tdp den widerstand im "normalen" zustand ausrechnen das ganze wäre ziemlich simpel: Vcore²/TDP dann hät man den widerstand unter maximaler auslastung 

Und wegen der Kühlung, wenn mans schon integriert machen will dann auch richtig, also "einfach" die pins innen hohl lassen und in diesem Hohlraum das Wasser fließen lassen, dann wär die Nb und der rest des Mobos auch gleich mitgekühlt


----------



## General Quicksilver (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*



px2 schrieb:


> naja man könnte sich ja mit der tdp den widerstand im "normalen" zustand ausrechnen das ganze wäre ziemlich simpel: Vcore²/TDP dann hät man den widerstand unter maximaler auslastung
> 
> Und wegen der Kühlung, wenn mans schon integriert machen will dann auch richtig, also "einfach" die pins innen hohl lassen und in diesem Hohlraum das Wasser fließen lassen, dann wär die Nb und der rest des Mobos auch gleich mitgekühlt



Ja, bei normalen Betrieb ist ja auch die TDP gegeben, aber bei übertaktetem Betrieb nicht. Die Faustformel (Vcore1/Vcore0)^2*(Takt1/Takt0)*TDP liefert aber auch nicht unbedingt so brauchbare Ergebnisse, weil dabei von einem ohmschen Wiederstand ausgegangen wird, was aber so nicht stimmt... Der Wiederstand sinkt mit zunehmender Spannung, was in einer erhöhten Stromaufnahme resultiert, was aber zu einer erhöhten Wärmeentwicklung führt, das wieder den Wiederstand erhöht. Nun ist aber die Frage, welcher efekt überwiegt und wie stark?

Das mit den hohlen Pinns klingt "cool", wäre aber wahrscheinlich schwer umzusetzen, da eine CPU ja auch auswechselbar sein sollte, und das nach mehreren Wechseln eventuell zu dichtigkeitsproblemen am Sockel führen könnte....
Ich denke, es wäre da günstiger ein paar massivere Hohl-Pins mit anzubringen, die mechanisch stabiler sind, aber deine Idee die integrierte Kühlung auf das Motherboard auszuweiten klingt gut. Das Problem daran wäre dann wohl eventuell nur, das es Probleme mit dem Kühlmedium bei den Spannungswandlern geben könnte, weil die unter umständen bis zu 150°C abkönnen, aber bei entsprechender Konstruktion von denen, denke ich auch, das  man die dann ohne Probleme bei 60°C halten könnte..


----------



## px2 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

da könnte man die graka und eigentlich auch alle anderen komponenten auch gleich mitkühlen


----------



## General Quicksilver (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*



px2 schrieb:


> da könnte man die graka und eigentlich auch alle anderen komponenten auch gleich mitkühlen



Ja, das könnte man machen, aber das würde dann wohl etwas komplizierter werden, weil dann das Leitungslayout auch darauf ausgelegt werden müsste, da GPUs sogar mehr wie CPUs verbrauchen und davon eventuell auch noch meherere Verbaut wären.... Dann würde die Hauptlast im Kühlkreislauf von der CPU zur GPU wandern, was dann aber Probleme verursachen könnte, weil sich das Wasser in den Mikrokanälen der GPU wohl doch schon beachtlich erwärmen würde, und die CPU dann vielleicht schon 45-50°C warmes Wasser kriegt, was dann wohl  nicht mehr so toll wäre.... 
Da müssten dann wohl alles parallel geschalten werden, was aber dann geregelte Ventiele bräuchte, um den Kühlmittelstrom auch an die momentanen Kühlungsbedürfnisse anzupassen. Kurzum es wäre möglich, wohl aber Regelungstechnisch komplizierter und teurer wie eine Einzellösung für die Graka.


----------



## px2 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

naja man könnts ja so machen, man nehme einen kühlkreislauf für cpu+northbridge+ram+hdd und den zweiten für gpu+southbridge


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

Das wäre wahrscheinlich eine gute Lösung, wobei die Southbridge noch in den CPU Kreislauf eingegliedert werden könnte, da die GPU allleine unter umständen sofiel wie alles andere zusammen verheizen könnte, das käme dann aber auf den Anwendungsfall an....


----------



## px2 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 3D-Mikrochips*

das könnte man machen


----------

